# 2012 Scentlok clothing



## AccuArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm interested in the Full Season Recon


----------



## AccuArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I contacted Scent Lok and they sent an email back saying 2012 stuff wont be in until sometime in May.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes I'm a dealer for scent lok so keep me in mind.


----------



## bhunter164 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cabelas has the Scent Blocker Rampage Fleece Jacket posted online at there site. Steep in price at $199.00. I haven't seen any matching pants? Looks like the New 2012 product line is in.


----------

